# Did L4.03 improve your 622 experience?



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We have had L4.03 for a few weeks so I figured It is time for the poll. Same poll as before so be sure to pipe in. If you feel you have not had time to fully assess L4.03, please take your time and vote when you feel comfortable with your opinion of L4.03. I know a lot of people have not gotten L4.03, just vote when you have received the update and you have formed an opinion. 

This poll actually is two polls in one.

Poll 1 (How is your 622 behaving after getting L4.03?)
Pick one of the First three choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Poll 2 (How is your 622 behaving compared to previous version?)
Pick one of the 2nd group of choices to indicate how your 622 is behaving after you received the update.

Couple of Tips:
Be sure to vote in all both polls if applicable. If you vote problem ridden, feel free to indicate why you voted that way (Remember we are in the support forum ). Same goes with why you voted it was a step back.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The L403 Killed my hard drive.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

CC is still hosed. I have seen reports that rebooting helps, but that is not a reasonable work-around. 

Side by side PiP is nice.

DD5.1 via HDMI isn't relevant for me, because I set up TOSLink audio with the 921 and never changed it. TOSLink audio has always worked fine. 

The expanded timer events are nice. I never reached the limit, but I'm not so shy about setting a timer for a show that airs one new episode and 40 reruns a week. 

Isn't it time for a new wish list? We can retire a couple items on the old wish list, and some really big promised items, like IP functionality, missed getting onto the list.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Just in time for me to get 4.04. I will comment about it soon.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

I only voted in the first part of this poll because I replaced a version "C" on L3.66 for a version "F". The version "C" was a mess with SBSOD/reboot issues, audio drop-outs, and non-functioning HDMI. L4.03 on the version "F" has been stable with no issues, save for a sporadic Caller ID... probably related to running the RJ11 through a conditioner/surge suppressor. Anyway, I'm a happy camper with L4.03


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry Caldwell said:


> Isn't it time for a new wish list? We can retire a couple items on the old wish list, and some really big promised items, like IP functionality, missed getting onto the list.


It is on my list of things to do.  Hopefully by the end of the week. Need ot go through the current thread and pick out what to add to the list.


----------



## karspur (Aug 16, 2006)

My answer was minor problems on my 622. The only real problem I have is the fast forwarding being so hard to control. I have better luck most of the time with the skip forward button. 4.03 is better for sure than 3.65 was. The audio problems I was having have gone away totally. I was really tired of that one. But, from what I've seen over the years, they will be fixing the problems that are out there. So everyone be patient, technology is not an exact science!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I couldn't vote because I needed another option. Even though the audio stuttering (that was annoying but could be resolved with a pause or rewind)seems to be gone, it has been replaced with audio drop-out that stays dropped out even with a pause or rewind. Same duration as the stuttering, like a couple of seconds, but now I can't hear what I missed so I have an issue but with no workaround!

Had one instance of losing satellite that I reported in the 4.03 bugs thread.

Other than that 4.03 is working ok.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

"My ViP622 is expierencing minor/major issues. Any major issue have reasonable work arounds."

If you deem power cycling the box a few times a night resonable then okay....

I DONT consider that resonable. I did not have to do it with 3.66.

</rant>
I am one of the few it seem that has gain no benifits from this upgrade....mapdown, HD logo's, side by side PIP....I dont use any of them and even think the hd logo is WAY over done to the point of being anoying. Stability is KING and it shouldnt be a nice to have.
</close rant>


----------



## bairdjc (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't use ANY HD so I cant comment about any HD issues BUT the ONE thing I notice is that my 622 is rebooting now... whereas it NEVER did before. According to counters it's rebooted 7 times in 2 weeks since the upgrade and before then, in the almost year I had it, it only rebooted TWICE.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

After living with 4.03 for a while, the >>/<< behavior has become really irritating. I would like to use skip back, pause and slow forward as an instant replay to pick up details of scenes, but it is an exercise in frustration. Hitting pause and then >> skips several frames, often skipping past the frames I want to see. That means skipping back again and giving it another try. Why can't >> just start a frame by frame replay from the pause point?

CC is still dropping characters and sometimes whole phrases. The phrase most often dropped is the punch line.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Overall. I like the new features and my experience is very good.

However I do want to mention that the fast forward/rewind problem is horrible. I can't use it every time I rewind I am always at the wrong spot. it is very very bad. Of course is not as bad as loosing recorded programs or freezing. So I will live with it until they fix it


----------



## LaserMark4 (Nov 27, 2005)

socceteer said:


> However I do want to mention that the fast forward/rewind problem is horrible. I can't use it every time I rewind I am always at the wrong spot. it is very very bad. Of course is not as bad as loosing recorded programs or freezing. So I will live with it until they fix it


My fast forward/rewind went down the toilet as well. Herkie, jerkie.....stalls at the start and then bursts forward in skipping bursts. Definitely a step backwards in this area.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

LaserMark4 said:


> My fast forward/rewind went down the toilet as well. Herkie, jerkie.....stalls at the start and then bursts forward in skipping bursts. Definitely a step backwards in this area.


This is driving us crazy as well - hope they get it fixed before football starts!


----------



## SanDiegoPaul (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine has all of the same issues as before. Pixelating, stuttering, and in general, just 'average' performance.

Not up to par with expectation or advertising.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

The part that bothers me is the fact that Pause, FF and RW are 3 basic function of a DVR, besides record. It is great that the added all these great features, but do not screw up the basic features. I think most people use the FF/RW keys more than any other key on the remote.

I hope they fix it quick.

I do want to thank Dish for adding the new features. I like them. 

I can't think of any feature my Tivo has that the 622 does not and more. oops never mind Wireless. Always asking for more..! lol


----------



## Aridon (Mar 13, 2007)

Absolutely loving the upgrade. Dual buffers and HD mapdown are sweetness


----------

